# Shimano Saint Crankset Photo Call



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello, if you have the Shimano Saint crankset on your singlespeed, post up please! I am this close to getting the crankset for the Bianchi SASS (replacing the Truvativ Stylo 32T with bash guard alloy crankset) ... saw a number of examples in the urban bike gallery, would like to see the crankset on a bonafide singlespeed MTB. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Saint on my DJ bike, SS*

I've got the Saint crank in SS mode on my DJ bike, but that's not my real XC singlespeed bike! I'm thinking of the new Shimano DXR bmx Saint-based crank for SS XC use! Give it a look (do a google search, it's around, and QBP has 'em in stock)


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Saints DXR BMX slated for Spring '07 Release*

Strictly from the appearance, the crankset looks like the Saints except the easily rubbed off black finish is now polished - _bling _like the new Truvativs and the White Industries / Crank Brothers etc.

Sparrow, thanks for the heads up: I did a search like you suggested and MTBR has an image... the following:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*FATBMX has a photo of the set*

Still requesting your posts for the SAINT crankset on your SS.

Edit: Interestingly enough, from the Fat BMX article, BMX will be an Olympic sport beginning in BEIJING, CHINA 2008. Right on!

Edit #2: Also, an English site called Ultimate Persuits (co uk) is selling the "MX70 DXR crank set HollowTech II" for $420+ which is a pretty penny for polished vs. black finish at about 1/3 the price through various online retailers.

Edit #3: Check out BMXvideo.net interviewing "Q" from Shimano on the DXR - https://www.bmxvideo.net/cgi-bin/Im...s/Interbike&image=Shimano_DXR.wmv&img=&tt=mpg

P.S. Besides the sexy spiky hair and intense hemp neon colored wriststraps, this guy is like talking to a wall - his eyes avoid the camera and it looks like he is freestyling but reading from a teleprompter. What gives with "Q's" people skills?! It's safe to say that the DXR should not be used for mountain bikes.


----------



## stsdroog (Nov 27, 2006)

I was looking @ those (saint0 online the other day... If anyone is running them let me know how you like them...


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Safe to say DXR is not for ATB?*

I don't know about that, the DXR crank is a Saint, bomber. Couple things to note on the DXR, narrower tread (Q factor) which most folks would favor, narrower bb spindle for narrower chainlilne, makes it a tough fit for an FS ATB potentially. Should be fine for a SS, maybe even *better* for a SS than the Saint. DXR has no granny gear threads, and is single ring specific, no provision for mounting a bashguard in the big ring (outer) position. But that DXR is a smarmy looking crank!

BMX in Bejing 08, that's going to be great!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Safe with 44mm chainline??*



sparrow said:


> I don't know about that, the DXR crank is a Saint, bomber. Couple things to note on the DXR, narrower tread (Q factor) which most folks would favor, narrower bb spindle for narrower chainlilne, makes it a tough fit for an FS ATB potentially. Should be fine for a SS, maybe even *better* for a SS than the Saint. DXR has no granny gear threads, and is single ring specific, no provision for mounting a bashguard in the big ring (outer) position. But that DXR is a smarmy looking crank!
> 
> BMX in Bejing 08, that's going to be great!


http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181674&bmUID=1167756689325


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Saint just in*

Well, despite others trying to suggest 07 DXR BMX cranks and the upcoming XTR gruppo, I sucked the gut in and picked up the 2006 Shimano Saints without the photo I had requested. So these are going on the Bianchi as soon as I get back from Whistler Blackcomb and I may publish a photo to share for MTBR singlespeed forums.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Congrats on those Saints!

I run Hones on my SS :thumbsup:


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Congrats on those Saints!
> 
> I run Hones on my SS :thumbsup:


Me too Crisillo. I bought my Girlfriend a bike the other day (haven't manged to convince her to SS it though ;-) and it had an octalink crank and I really felt that it flexed complared to my Hone's on my SS. Am really pleased with them and picked them up new for half the cost of the saint.


----------



## DeathBeforeDishonor (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry for the crappy camera phone pics, but here ya go....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Honorable Mention!*

DeathBeforeDishonor, sweet shots, thanks for the answer to the photo call! I love the cranks on the bike, whats up with the cheese sun ringle pedals? The saints deserve better :thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Saints Installed, Justice Served*

I began this thread, and I'm here to end it or extend on it :thumbsup: My turn!








Saint Crankset matched to Atomlab Trailkings. The crankset and pedals together retail for half the retail value of the complete bike from local bike shop: like whoa. :madman:

The external BB and Robotech arms are so maul'ish, I can't stop staring.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

Resurrecting an old thread... so illnacord, how do you like the Saint cranks on a singlespeed? I am thinking of replacing my Bontrager ISIS cranks on my Trek 69er SS. Want something stiffer that doesn't creak. And not too expensive. Have these been good?


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

180 Saints on my old Bontrager


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

:suddenly realizes the need to have Saints on my Surly after loving them on other bikes:




























:cheers:


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

*all saints*

Loving mine on my rigid (even more so with the Saint :thumbsup: ) ss. A second set is coming for the other ss. Cell phone pic below


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

why would you put heavy downhill/freeride cranks on a rigid single speed? why would you ride platform pedals on a singlespeed?

complementing a crank's stiffness when you aren't even clipped in seems... strange


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Maybe it's the heroin, but I have a tendency to kick the random animals as they approach when I ride. I feel safer that way.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

my precious :nono:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@MINImtnbiker: The only way to one up the Saint's is with the Chris King outboard external bearings. Those are on the to do list for "father Christmas" ;-) The Middleburn UNO / Phil Wood SS bb is pretty tight, too. But doesn't compare to the stiffness of the Saint/external bb.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Nice...I had Enduro ceramic bearings*



illnacord said:


> @MINImtnbiker: The only way to one up the Saint's is with the Chris King outboard external bearings. Those are on the to do list for "father Christmas" ;-) The Middleburn UNO / Phil Wood SS bb is pretty tight, too. But doesn't compare to the stiffness of the Saint/external bb.


Nice. I had to grind down some of my frame to make it work with the DXR bottom bracket, which is for 68mm shell. It was worth it, very stiff cranks. For my new singlespeed, a Spot Ti with carbon belt drive, I'm going with new XTR's as they come in 180's too. One issue with the DXR is the smallest chainring that would work was a 34. A 33 works but I had to dremel out part of the spider to keep the chain on there.

I also went with Enduro ceramic bearings, which are not too expensive and smoooooth. The DXR's are staying on my old Trek 69er with the XTR bottom bracket, as a backup bike and for some dirt jumping.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The shimano saint single chainring - no bashguard, information on mounting a single chainring without a bashring and the correct chainline here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=559120. Also, for those that are trying, the new generation honeycomb Saint bashring is NOT compatible with the first generation Saint crankarms. A bit of filing of the bashring will solve that, but I elected not to do it and run it without. Besides the bashring is quite a 'heffer in weight (max durability for sure).


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

epic dredge! i cant believe this thread is still alive


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm building my 08 Redline Monocog Flight 29er SS up and I've been looking at cranksets. Is anyone using these Saints for something similar? How do you like them?


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Wow, this thread has been resurrected a few times. Here is my SS with saints.


----------

